# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  have you ever participated in rmt?

## rapha22

In recent times, rmt has become increasingly popular and even games in the free to play model offer paid improvements that make the game easier. There are more and more websites like mmogoldprice facilitating shopping in the virtual world. There is a war between ethical players who consider all such purchases to be cheat and hacks. Do you think that rmt can be eliminated in the era of paid additions offered by producers of free-to-play games? Is it possible to produce good quality games in the complete f2p model?

----------


## artemarkantos

in F2P will always be microtransactions

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Actually, 1 microtransaction is equivalent to ~100000 clicks on an ad. 
I really don't get it why publishers put so much ads in their F2P games.

----------


## CAKEBOOST

I think atm a lot of casual players. They hate spend a lot of time in games, buy them and the game get bored for them very quickly

----------

